# How to convert to north/west coordinates



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi looking at my plat map of my place up north the map is in south/east coordinates. How can these be changed. I did find one of the "t" markers on an adjoining property and used that to measure out along that line with tape measure. Im wanting to find out my property lines as others are starting to build. I've tried with no success on getting a surveyor out. Located in paradise mi if your a surveyor and can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out the surveyors in the Soo or Cheboygan areas.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I've tried 3 of the ones listed on the chippewa county web site


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Convert?

Latitude and Longitude Coordinate Conversion Utility (sdsu.edu)


----------

